
The PC BiOS will be killed off by 2020 as Intel plans move to pure UEFI - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/intel-to-kill-off-the-last-vestiges-of-the-ancient-pc-bios-by-2020/
======
vectorEQ
kind of unsettling if you look at current state of uefi, and other low level
side projects like ME etc. which are plagued by bugs.

